# incomplete digestion ?



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

hello, just a quick question , does my budgie's poop look like it has partially digested seeds in it or are the pieces just bits of the seed husks ? 








for reference, this is how her seed husks look like in the food bowl 









theres a longer backstory behind this but i thought i would post this first because it was my biggest question.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Since there are 2 formed droppings, are you sure that those small pieces were passed from the bird and that they are not just pieces of husks etc. that fell on to the wetness?


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Since there are 2 formed droppings, are you sure that those small pieces were passed from the bird and that they are not just pieces of husks etc. that fell on to the wetness?


no, im sure . if i smear the formed droppings they look like they contain the pieces of husks too.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is a problem, do you have an avian vet?


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> This is a problem, do you have an avian vet?


yes i do. my budgie just finished a course of antibiotics though , could it be that it messed up her digestive tract a little bit ? the vet gave us probiotics to put in her seeds , maybe after eating that for awhile her digestion will go back to normal ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, it is very possible that the antibiotics effected the GI tract and it is common to give probiotics after a course of antibiotics.


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Yes, it is very possible that the antibiotics effected the GI tract and it is common to give probiotics after a course of antibiotics.


oh ok so she should be fine after the probiotics ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If not you will need to consult the vet.


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> If not you will need to consult the vet.


alright sure thanks !


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

update: her poop has gone back to normal and is looking good! just hoping it stays this way haha


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent news. Good luck.*


----------



## Mannie1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice that its normal again


----------

